# tennis vs golf balls



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, I know that the best ball is something larger than a tennis ball to avoid choking, but.... since most are using tennis balls for play, would golf ball be OK as well? The worst horror stories with tennis balls is the fiber covering wearing down teeth and the possibility of choking. If you are not right there and your dog (assuming a large breed) somehow 1/2 swallows a tennis ball, you will have to take fast action as the ball will not go down and choking will result. With golf balls the danger is swallowing (either accidently or some dogs will swallow anyway) and several balls could end up in the stomach, requiring surgery. To me it seems with the risks above the golf balls (that also travel/bounce 2x as far) are safer than tennis. What do you think?

frank

PS, yes I am trying to make a case for golf balls as they are a very large tradeup/upgrade for Rasa. And I don't allow her to sit and chew on either golf or tennis balls


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

NO. Gold balls are WAAAY too small.

Why not get an Orbee ball:

http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ORBEE%20BALL

Or a Kong?


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

I recently got a kong ball and Sasha enjoys it very much. It doesn't seem like she'll be destroying it any time soon. And she doesn't have unlimited access to it any way. She only gets it when its time to fetch and its taken away when done.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Golf balls are a VERY bad idea. They are very hard and could break teeth, and are small enough to get lodged in the throat causing choking or swallowed causing a potentially deadly intestinal blockage.

You want balls that are TOO big for the dog to accidentally swallow or get stuck in his throat. In other words balls larger than tennis balls, not smaller. And something that is relatively chew proof that a dog can't tear pieces off easily (that being the swallowing/choking hazard of tennis balls).


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with Chris: golf balls are a terrible idea. They are way too hard and too small. 

I don't use tennis balls because of the glue issue, so I use the orange ChuckIt Ultra balls instead and my dog loves them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't let my dog play with tennis balls or golf balls. a golf ball is way to small. i only use rubber balls the size of a soft ball or just a litlle smaller.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our guys love these. About midway between a tennis ball and softball in size.

Tough By Nature Giggler Ball 


Orbee balls, Kong balls, Giggler balls, Chuckit balls, Jolly balls.... 

So many safe, appropriately sized, affordable alternatives.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

My vote would be for a Cuz ball -- in fact, Wolfie won't chase anything that doesn't squeak. So he will run mightily after a Cuz! We have 7 of those and so far, nothing else beats them. Another good option is a pear-shaped rubber ball with many dimples that they sell in places like Orvis and EMS (can't remember the name of that ball). Both this ball and the Cuzs bounce erratically so it is a very good challenge -- physical and mental!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OMG I can't think of anything more dangerous than a golf ball or raquetball...as others have said, WAY too small!!! 

The orbee balls and cuz' are both much much better choices!

Lee


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My dogs have taken to plastic street hockey pucks - could be becuase my kids like to play with them. 

I can't get Otto off the tennis balls. He has a jolly ball that he likes, doesn't want to chase it like that tennisball. The orbee ball is brand new in the corner unloved, doesn't get him going. He likes his soccer ball well enough but it's still not the tennisball. The cuz is fun for squeeking but he doesn't want to chase it. I could go on and on all the balls I've bought that puppy. 

Nothing gets him going like a tennisball. I've taken to popping holes in the so if he gets it in his throat, I'll be able to squish it and get it out.

Walmart usually has softball sized tennisballs in the spring, he'll be getting some of those...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

This is my problem with Grace. I don't think she's going to choke on one but I worry about the felt and the glue. However, a tennis ball fanatic she has always been and a tennis ball fanatic she remains. Totally not interested in the Orbee balls. She'll play with a jolly ball quite happily but it's not the same sort of play. 

Next dog we get will be showered in orbee balls from day one and hopefully never get a chance to bond with the wonder that is an old slobbery tennis ball. 

I would never never never in a million years let the dogs play with a golf ball - or a ping pong ball, or anything smaller than a tennis ball. I do not think that would be safe at all! Even the small cuzes we have for our little dogs are bedroom only toys which means they can only play with them when we're there to supervise and the big dogs aren't allowed to touch them. 

ETA: I was at the vet clinic on Monday and there was a guy there picking up his Boxer from surgery to remove a ball she had swalllowed. Didn't get to find out what kind though.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

You know what, for some reason, I didn't really think he was talking about an actual golf ball. He seemed to understand that he needed something larger than a tennis ball. I don't get it.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: NerrejYou know what, for some reason, I didn't really think he was talking about an actual golf ball. He seemed to understand that he needed something larger than a tennis ball. I don't get it.


Yeah, since golf balls are a lot *smaller* than tennis balls I don't get it either.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I took it as he thought the risk of with tennis balls was them becoming lodged in the throat and choking the dog whereas golf balls would be swallowed rather than block the airway. He says something about them having to be removed if they swallowed several. But of course a golf ball could still block the airway, even one would have to be surgically removed, and could easily break teeth on the way down. Even with the issues with tennis balls, they'd be better than golf balls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petco.com/product/105837/Ruff-Toys-Bounce-and-Squeak-Ball-Dog-Toy.aspx








This is Onyx favorite ball and is a bit bigger than a tennis ball. It is the only thing that I go to Petco for! Because I have kids, I am forever throwing away balls that seem to magically appear, superballs, etc. My kids know they are choking hazards, but they still show up. I just threw a superball away yesterday that was on the garage floor...


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

And here is the Kong Ball











http://toysandtreats.petedge.com/Kong-Ba...bCategoryId=902

We have the 3 inch. We have the Kong frisbee too. Those are Sasha's favorite 2 toys. other than her big bone.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I like that blue ball - Biggo will be trying one. One of these days I'm just going to round up the tennis balls... no I"m not becuase the boys play Tball with them and I'd rather get wacked with a tennisball...



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl Because I have kids, I am forever throwing away balls that seem to magically appear, superballs, etc. My kids know they are choking hazards, but they still show up.


Grr, I know that one. My parents live in FL and summer up here. I have their golf clubs in my basement. I don't know how many balls are actually in those bags, DS#2 is like a magician with the scarfs, he just keeps pulling out golfballs.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.freshpets.com/ChuckIt-Ultra-Balls-ZX482-p/rp-602945.htm

We love the Ultra Ball! We're no longer using any tennis balls and we're much happier for it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Just FYI, it's not just size that's dangerous on golf balls:



> Quote:
> Golf balls poise an additional danger because the liquid inside is often toxic; your dog can become very sick if she manages to pierce the outer coating with her teeth


http://www.cairnrescue.com/docs/UnsafeToys.htm





> Quote:
> Lead Poisoning
> 
> Lead is extremely common in the environment. It is found in linoleum, caulk, toys, lead based paint (esp. paint from prior to 1977), solder, batteries, weights, * golf balls *, bullets and other items.


http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dtoxin.html

So even for pups, small dogs, and little kids for whom golf balls might not appear to be a choking hazard, these are still dangerous. Golf bags can be chewed through, so they should be put up high or behind closed doors.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom Golf bags can be chewed through, so they should be put up high or behind closed doors.


Grrr or sent on the next truck to florida. Seriously, they have not used these things in 3 years. They're either gone this summer or going in the attic of my (100 y/o) garage... Seriously, I wasn't allowed to leave my crap at their house for storage for years on end when I moved out...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe I can help you with that. 

Is it a nice set of golf clubs? Dh needs to upgrade his, and I've been wanting to take up golf for a while.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My friend's dog lost an eye to a tennis ball. I am not a fan. I throw a stupid squeaky to out there for my dogs to chase. Golf balls would not be considered.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

tennis balls are too small for my comfort level. i like the med or large orbee ball and have use the purple one than jane posted.

ive also tried this Orka ballbought at Petsmart)

http://www.amazon.com/Petstages-134-Stages-ORKA-Ball/dp/B000CR1BZ4

its nice and soft like the orbee ball and just a bit smaller than a softball, and has been super durable so far


----------



## PC29 (Aug 25, 2016)

Golf balls are so hard that if it were to fall back in a dogs throat blocking their windpipe they would have no way of breathing and they would most likely be unable to get it unstuck. If no one was supervising a dog chewing on a golfball or someone was and they got up for a second this dog could die. Of course a dog might be able to hock it out of their throat if it were to get stuck, but why risk the life of a dog with a golf ball when you could simply buy something that will not even come close to fitting in their mouths (soccer balls, basketballs, footballs or other toys).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Before people get going on this thread, it is 7.5 years old. 

ADMIN


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No to tennis balls. We only use tennis balls for detection work. 

Play is the squishy green ball....


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Actually I can't even believe a golf ball was even considered


----------



## dogloveuk345 (Sep 13, 2016)

Please never give your pooch Golf balls


----------

